# How great is Andre Iguodala?



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Andre Iguodala is a flat out stud and should be a lock to be picked in the lottery if not to be a top 5 selection. 

The kid is a fine defender, he can slash to the hoop, he can handle the ball, he can pass, he is a improving shooter, he is a great rebounder and a playmaker. Anything you want in a prospect he has, he is very versitile and could be anything from a defensive stopper to a athletic playmaker when he gets into the league.

He is easily one of the best athletes in college basketball and has the perfect size for a NBA 2 or 3. He a great reach and his upside is amazing.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Not to mention he has 3 triple doubles THIS YEAR. The all time Pac-10 leader is Jason Kidd with 4 in his career.

Iggy can do it all. If you need points he can score, pass, rebound, defend, slash. The kid is amazing and im sure Luke Walton is sticking by his statement whe he said:

"Andre will be the best player in Arizona history"

Good call Luke :yes:


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

If he ever gets enough of a handle to loosen up when he plays on offense, he'll be unstoppable.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Decent size for a 2. Not good size for a 3.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

will be one of the game's top 10 dunkers. this guy is extremely athletic, a bigger more explosive version of fred jones.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Andre Iguodala = JR Rider

And his career will end the same way.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> Andre Iguodala = JR Rider
> 
> And his career will end the same way.


Rider comparison isnt that bad. Rider's attitude got him sent out of the league, not his talent. He had the talent to be a 20+ ppg NBA scorer perenially. If Iguodala is Rider without the attitude, then you are complimenting him.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Rider comparison isnt that bad. Rider's attitude got him sent out of the league, not his talent. He had the talent to be a 20+ ppg NBA scorer perenially. If Iguodala is Rider without the attitude, then you are complimenting him.


Who said I wasn't?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Decent size for a 2. Not good size for a 3.


 If he gains 10-15 pounds he could be a SF easy.



> Andre Iguodala = JR Rider


 That is a horrible comparison. JR Rider is like 6-4 to 6-5, Andre is 6-6 with at least a 6-11 wing span. Rider could not defend, Andre can, Rider was more of a post player, Andre is more of a slasher. 

And actually comparing him to JR Rider is not a complement at all. JR Rider is one of the biggest underachievers in NBA history.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Iguodala is amazing. I can't wait to see him in the NBA. He should be a star pretty fast. There's no reason he should slip past the lottery this year.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

When was the last time a college basketball player ever had 3 triple doubles in one year, let alone JR Rider?

Not to mention 2nd in the Pac-10 in rebounds per game and assists per game.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Rider was a scorer, rather than a balanced-type player. Rider had one dimension - offense, and lots of it. I think he averaged something like 23 or 24ppg his senior year at UNLV. I don't think thats a good comparison. I think the closest player to Iguodala may be Pippen (w/o the shot.)


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Rider was a scorer, rather than a balanced-type player. Rider had one dimension - offense, and lots of it. I think he averaged something like 23 or 24ppg his senior year at UNLV. I don't think thats a good comparison. I think the closest player to Iguodala may be Pippen (w/o the shot.)


 Yeah I would agree with that, a Scottie Pippen comparison is a much better comparison! 

Scottie Pippen would be the best possible comparison for Andre, if he reaches his full potential he could be like Scottie. Other players that he could be like in the league are Stacey Augmon Devean George and Richard Jefferson. All great defenders and I am sure Andre will be a fine defender in the NBA. But with his playmaking ability and length he could really be more than just a defensive player. Comparing him to former Arizona SF Richard Jefferson, I don't think he is as athletic as Jefferson but his length makes up for it. Really though it is amazing a player like him getting 3 triple doubles.


----------



## Don'tjackthethreeup (May 18, 2003)

Andre Iguodala = Ron Artest
Everything he does remind me of Artest.


----------



## Casual (Jun 2, 2003)

He's nowhere near as strong or intense as Artest. No wingmen are, though.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> If he gains 10-15 pounds he could be a SF easy.
> 
> That is a horrible comparison. JR Rider is like 6-4 to 6-5, Andre is 6-6 with at least a 6-11 wing span. Rider could not defend, Andre can, Rider was more of a post player, Andre is more of a slasher.
> ...


you forgot ROY TARPLEY, no one is a bigger UNDERACHIEVER than this guy.


----------



## Jesus of CopyMat (Feb 14, 2004)

If he reminds me of anyone, it's Desmond Mason, but a little better, and I think that's who's career his will mirror... Desmond Mason's... but a little better. He'll probably be an all-star, but not a perennial one. He'll definitely win a dunk contest or two, which is probably what he'll be remembered most for when it's all said and done. 

Best player in Arizona history? That's a good call!?  
Maybe if they win the national championship this year.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Andr3 is nasty, we'll see who drafts him....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> Who said I wasn't?


"And his career will end the same way." .. sounds pretty negative to me. I apologize if I misunderstood.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus of CopyMat</b>!
> If he reminds me of anyone, it's Desmond Mason, but a little better, and I think that's who's career his will mirror... Desmond Mason's... but a little better. He'll probably be an all-star, but not a perennial one. He'll definitely win a dunk contest or two, which is probably what he'll be remembered most for when it's all said and done.
> 
> Best player in Arizona history? That's a good call!?
> Maybe if they win the national championship this year.


Yes, Desmond Mason came to mind when I saw Andre play. But, I think the resemblance between Andre and Desmond is only their athleticism, explosiveness, hustle, and their ability to play bigger than their size. 

Both are explosive when taking it to the hole. Both are all over the court playing defense. Both are very good rebounders despite their size.

But, Andre has more offensive tools than Desmond and also Andre has far more superior all-around skill than Desmond.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

The Mason-Iguodala comparison is decent as far as size and athleticism, but Andre is much more balanced player, which is a scary thought. 

Could you imagine a taller, better rebounding, far better passing, equally athletic version of Desmond Mason? His name is Andre Iguodala


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Andre Iguodala is very similar to Scottie Pippen in terms of physical ability, length and basketball skills. The only thing that is lacking in Iguodala's game at this moment is the fact that he is not a physically tough defender yet. He knows how to move his feet very well and knows how to be in the right position, but to truely be a great defender like Scottie he will have to get tougher and more intense on defense. It is quite amazing watching Arizona play, Iguodala and Adams are two amazing athletes.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

You want a good Iggy comparison....Vince Carter with more defense and toughness. Very similar especially in college. Vince was nowhere near a good shooter coming out of college.

I think Iggy should go #3 or #4 behind Okafor and Howard and even with Deng.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> The Mason-Iguodala comparison is decent as far as size and athleticism, but Andre is much more balanced player, which is a scary thought.
> 
> Could you imagine a taller, better rebounding, far better passing, equally athletic version of Desmond Mason? His name is Andre Iguodala


I disagree. I don't think he has more tools than Mason and he has not ever shown the ability to take over a game at the COLLEGE level, forget about the pros. I think he'll be a mirror image of Mason. 13 points per game, athletic, good D.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. I don't think he has more tools than Mason and he has not ever shown the ability to take over a game at the COLLEGE level, forget about the pros. I think he'll be a mirror image of Mason. 13 points per game, athletic, good D.


Taking over a game doesnt mean scoring 20 a game. Andre has 3 triple double this season. Also he led the Pac-10 in rpg and apg for over the first month and a half.

While true he needs to score more, he has way more tools then Desmond Mason. Like Ozzy said the perfect comparison is Scottie Pippen. Andre is going to be a star and is chasing Jason Kidd's triple double record in the PAC-10. He only needs 1 more to tie. Jason Kidd was a high draft pick and is a NBA superstar, despite never taking over a NCAA game by scoring.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Andre is averaging...

13 ppg 8.7 rpg 5.3 apg 1.7 spg


Thats pretty good for a sophmore and 1st year starter.


----------



## lamduc00 (Dec 5, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> Andre is averaging...
> 
> 13 ppg 8.7 rpg 5.3 apg 1.7 spg
> 
> ...


Who/Where is Hassan Adams?


----------

